# Old dog won't sleep at night!



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, I am SO tired that I hope this makes sense. 

My 9 year old Black Lab has not slept at night a few times in his life, but it's always been a full moon. I am home with him all day and we spend a bit of time out back (3/4th's acre) just exploring or he'll play with the puppy. He is fine during the day. If his hips seem to be bothering him, I give him Tramadol but that's not very often. He used to sleep at the foot of our stairs by the front door but getting back UP the stairs was a real chore some days so we put up a swinging safety gate a few months back. He doesn't seem confused or depressed. He doesn't seem in pain. When I get up with him, he's quite happy. He's never shown fear of the weather, fireworks, etc. and our county neighborhood is very quiet most nights.

In the last 8 nights, 3 of those nights he has not slept ONE MINUTE unless I come and sleep on the love seat in our t.v. room with him on the floor next to me.

We have wood floors and I hear him, starting at around 11:00 p.m., pacing from one end of the house to the other (small house). After about an hour he will start making a real guttural sound at my door. I have a swinging gate up and he has never been allowed to sleep in our room since he was a tiny puppy. After about an hour of that and pacing, he does little 'yips'. I've tried putting up a baby gate and keeping him at the other end of the house (next to our son's bedroom) He has the t.v. room, long hallway, laundry room, etc. but he'll stand at the gate and BARK for hours. 

I finally give up around 2:30 and come and lay down on the little sofa. Immediately he'll lie down and go to sleep. If I get up and go to bed, we start all over again. If I put him on the deck, he barks and we're in a neighborhood / county with a noise ordinance so that can't be allowed.

He's not hungry. I make sure he's gone to the bathroom before we go to bed at night. He has an orthopedic bed and the love seat to sleep on. The cat sleeps out with him part of the night before coming in to bed with us. I've left lights on, t.v. on, fan on, fan off, rooms dark. 

The new puppy is still sleeping in the large box in our room because she's not fully housebroken but he can't see the box from the door and she doesn't make a sound no matter what noises he makes. We've had her almost 5 months.

Any ideas on what might be going on? Hubby gets up at 6:00 - 6:30 and that's whey the puppy wakes and wants to go out. If it's 6:30, I will leave them outside for a little while as long as they don't bark but last night by adding little bits of time all together, I got MAYBE 4 hours of sleep. MAYBE. Part of that was 6:30 -8. I'm just exhausted!


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

If I were to take a guess, it would be that he just wants to be around you and he's lonely. Did this start when you put the gate up?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He's in pain. The pacing and yipping are classic signs of pain. You need to start talking to your vet about 24/7 pain relief, he needs it.

ETA: If he's the slightest bit overweight, he needs to be on a diet yesterday. Make sure he has a nice, cushy bed to lie on, warmed if you can manage it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Our oldie had nighttime roaming and crying. I believe she has canine cognitive dysfunction; after reading a Whole Dog Journal article on it, we got Neutricks. It works wonders for her!


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

The last 3 nights have been fine. He's slept on his orthopedic bed by the gate. If I get up during the night, he he's not even moved. 

I think loneliness might just be the answer. He sleeps a lot and lays around all day. Daisy demands attention and is if she brings us a toy, we play. Scooter just watches. Also, 2 of the last 3 wakeful nights have been on a Sunday night. We go to church and are gone from early morning til early afternoon. This past week we went to buy their healthy dog food which is 50 miles round trip. We go past our son and daughter in laws house. They work 6 days a week. We needed to drop something off, so add in another hour. The dogs were in the house, together, but I don't have a car and am home alone 90% of the time with them. 

Also, I closed up the house and turned on the a/c. Scooter likes it cool.

He's lost 16 lbs in 1 1/2 years. We feed them twice a day but only half the days allowance each time. We also no longer give him left overs or feed him from the table. Their 'cookies' are carrot sticks or ice cubes. If I walk around the back property, he'll follow me while Daisy runs round and round, jumping over large rocks or downed trees. 

He does have a good bed and he also sleeps on the love seat if he wants. I have pain meds (Tramadol) but only give it to him if he is limping or appears to be uncomfortable. Tramadol is supposed to not cause liver concerns plus we're only using it when needed.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

We moved Scooter's bed into our bedroom and he sleeps right next to hubby's side of the bed. I'm also having to give him pain meds twice a day now but that keeps him from being in any noticeable pain. He's even more playful. It was jealousy and loneliness for sure.


----------



## garlicbunny (Mar 8, 2011)

So glad for your furbaby that you figured it out! My 16 1/2 year old cocker is acting strange too at night the last few nights, she will bark and pace but will not sleep in the bedroom (hasn't in years, but used to and my 15 1/2 year old still does). 2 nights ago she woke me up, I went out to see what was going on and she was laying on the floor facing her crate and couldn't get up plus she had pooped. Now I have a towel on the floor in front of the crate so she won't slip.. she a senile sweetie. bless her heart!


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

It certainly WAS the answer and I appreciate aero4ever suggesting it! 
The other night I was putting Daisy down and Scooter stuck his paw under our bed and pulled out his bed as far as he could and plopped down. He looked up at us so proudly and with such a puppy look to his face. It thrilled me and then broke my heart. Why can't dogs live 80 years????????


----------

